# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر أخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة الجمعة 3 ابريل 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*​
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
اللهم نسألك نصر المريخ وعودته من أنغولا متدثراً بثوب الأفراح وتمتطياً خيل النصر 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للقاء كابوسكورب اليوم ورمضان يدخل القائمة



كورة سودانية
يختتم المريخ تحضيراته لمباراة الغد أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي بمران خفيف يؤديه عصر اليوم على ملعب 11 نوفمبر بالعاصمة لواندا والذي يستقبل المباراة غداً في إياب الدور الاول من دوري الأبطال وكان الأحمر أدى مرانه الرئيسي أمس على ملعب أكاديمية اتحاد الكرة الأنغولي, شارك فيه كل اللاعبين الذين رافقوا البعثة واشتمل المران على تدريبات الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية بالتركيز على ممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط والاستحواذ على الكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة وأجرى تقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط ركز فيها على اللعب من لمسة واحدة وممارسة اللعب الضاغط وكان أبرز ما في التقسيمة العودة القوية للنجم المؤثر رمضان عجب الذي تجاوز تماماً الإصابة التي كان يعاني منها قبل السفر حيث تدرب العجب بصورة طبيعية وأكد جاهزيته للمشاركة في مباراة اليوم وبرز المهاجم بكري المدينة بصورة مميزة للغاية ولم يتأثر على الإطلاق بقرار إيقافه عن المشاركة مع فريقه في ست مباريات محلية وكان من أبرز اللاعبين في التقسيمة كما ظهر الثنائي الغاني بصورة مميزة للغاية ويتوقع أن يشارك رمضان عجب في مباراة الغد منذ البداية في وظيفة الطرف الأيمن.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المريخ يحتاط لركلات الترجيح



حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو من خلال تدريب المريخ الرئيسي استعداداً للقاء كابوسكورب الأنغولي على ركلات الترجيح في حال انتهت المباراة بنفس نتيجة لقاء الذهاب أي بخسارة الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين حيث درب غارزيتو اللاعبين لفترة طويلة بعد نهاية التدريب تحسباً لانتهاء المباراة بخسارة فريقه بهدفين دون رد, وفي ظل المعاناة الحقيقية التي ظلت تواجه المريخ في تنفيذ الركلات من علامة الجزاء لا يتمنى غارزيتو أن يذهب لهذا الخيار الصعب, لكنه وحال الاحتكام إليه ومن واقع التدريبات التي أجراها أمس اختار العناصر التي تتولى تنفيذ الركلات بقيادة أيمن سعيد وأمير كمال ومصعب عمر وجمال سالم وبلة جابر ورمضان عجب والحارس جمال سالم, وبرز الحارس اليوغندي بشكل لافت في التصدي لعدد كبير من ركلات الترجيح بصورة ممتازة للغاية وبالتالي ربما أسهم الحارس اليوغندي المتخصص في التصدي لركلات الترجيح في وضع كل المخاوف جانباً وقيادة فريقه للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محكمة لشبونة تلغي قرار حظر ممتلكات تابعة لرئيس نادي كابوسكورب



ألغت محكمة الاستئناف بمدينة لشبونة البرتغالية قرار حظ ممتلكات تابعة لبينتو كانقامبو رئيس نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي كانت صادرتها منه المحكمة من قبل وقالت محكمة الاستئنافات إنها ليست لها اختصاص للتحقيق في أي جرائم اُرتكبت في أنغولا ووفقاً للقرار فإن لجنة الاستئنافات ألغت قرار مصادرة بعض الممتلكات الخاصة وكذلك ألغت قرار التحقيق مع رئيس نادي كابوسكورب بخصوص غسيل الأموال واعتبرت النيابة العامة البرتغالية أنها ليس لها الحق في التحقيق وكانت السلطات البرتغالية صادرت بيوت منتشرة في لشبونة تخص رئيس كابوسكورب وارتبط الجنرال الأنغولي بشبكات الدعارة وغسيل الأموال وهناك محاولات لإلغاء مذكرة اعتقال دولية بحق رئيس كابوسكورب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب كابوسكورب: موبوتو سيصنع الفارق أمام المريخ

 

عبّر الصربي ليوبومير المدير الفني لكابوسكورب الأنغولي عن سعادته باكتمال شفاء الكنغولي المخضرم مابي موبوتو ولحاقه بمباراة المريخ يوم السبت في إياب الدور الاول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا على ملعب كريكيروس بلواندا مبيناً أن موبوتو لاعب كبير وعودته ستمثل مكسباً كبيراً للفريق في مباراة المريخ المصيرية التي يرغب فيها الفريق في تعويض الخسارة في لقاء الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين وتحقيق الفوز بثلاثية والتأهل على حساب المريخ للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال، وأوضح المدرب الصربي أن عودة المدافع الفيس ايضاً مثلت دعماً كبيراً للخط الخلفي للفريق الذي ينبغي أن يلعب بتركيز وحرمان مهاجمي المريخ من الوصول للشباك ومن ثم منح الفرصة للمهاجمين للوصول لشباك ممثل السودان أكثر من مرة وتحقيق النتيجة التي تقود الفريق للتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال، وكان موقع ديسبورتوس الأنغولي نقل تصريحات المدرب الصربي وأشار إلى المران الرئيسي الذي أداه الفريق استعداداً لمواجهة الغد أمام المريخ مشيراً إلى أن المران اشتمل على تدريبات التكتيك ونفّذ المدرب الصربي الخطة التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في المباراة وذكر الموقع أن الصربي رحّب بعودة الثلاثي الفيس وموبوتو وبول مؤكداً قدرة هؤلاء اللاعبين في وضع بصمتهم مع الفريق في مباراة الغد والحصول على النتيجة التي تقود كابوسكورب للتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان تلزم الهلال بسداد الشرط الجزائي لغارزيتو بمبلغ 90 ألف دولار



اصدرت المحكمه الرياضيه الدوليه بلوزان قرارا يفضي بالزام نادي الهلال بسداد الشرط الجزائي للمدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو بالاضافه لمتأخرات بعض المرتبات التي بلغت ثلاثين الف دولار. .ليكون المبلغ الكلي 90 الف دولار بعد خصم رسوم الدعوي واتعاب المحاماه، الجدير بالزكر ان غارزيتو طالب الهلال بنصف مليون دولار منذ ان قام مجلس البرير باعفائه وظلت القضيه رهينه التداول العدلي مابين المجالس المتعاقبه والمحكمه الدوليه حتي اسدل عليها الستار صباح أمس وقد اكد الاستاذ عماد الطيب الامين العام لمجلس الهلال ان المجلس كان واثقا من صحه موقفه بعد ان اطلع علي كل المستندات التي اكدت ان المدرب لايستحق الا شرط الاعفاء المضمن في العقد وابان ان الانتصارات القانونيه ستتواصل في كافه القضايا الموضوعة امام الجهات العدليه في مقبل الايام انطلاقا من اوراق تؤكد صحه موقف الهلال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مساء اليوم ... ملتقى مريخاب الرياض يعقد جمعيته العمومية



علن ملتقى مريخاب الرياض بالرياض العاصمة السعودية برئاسة البروفيسور عثمان الحسن محمد نور عن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية وذلك لانتخاب المكتب التنفيذي الجديد ومناقشة بعض الأجندة .
التاريخ : الجمعة (3/4/2015م) الموافق (14/6/1436هـ) .
الزمان : الساعة الثامنة مساء .
المكان : استراحة الرياض – مخرج 18 – ادخل يمين مع محطة البنزين (اتجاه الجنوب) قبل استراحة نورماس (يسارها) مقابل استراحة آل الهادي.
وترجو اللجنة من جميع الأعضاء الحرص على حضور الجمعية العمومية في الزمان والمكان المحددين وممارسة حقهم الأصيل في الانتخاب والترشيح للمكتب الجديد ومناقشة أجندة الجمعية .

الأمين العام / عبد الباقي الطيب
ع/ اللجنة التسييرية للملتقى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



عوض احمد طه : لجنة التحكيم ستستمر في كل مراحل التقاضي ولا تهتم بغياب الهلال


الهلال سلم خطابا إعترف بصحة تسجيل المدينة للمريخ
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قال عوض احمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات ان الهلال سلم خطابا يقر فيه بصحة تسجيل اللاعب بكري المدينة و سلم خطابا آخر يؤكد فيه اعترافه بلجنة التحكيم وسمي ممثله ثم عاد وسحب ممثله و طالب بمحاكمة الاتحاد العام و المريخ و اللاعب بحجة ارتكابهم ممارسة غير رياضية لعلمهم بتعاقد الهلال مع اللاعب بكري المدينة وقال ان لجنة التحكيم ستسمر في كل مراحل التقاضي في النزاع بين اللاعب والهلال و ان غياب الهلال لا يؤثر على مسار القضية بعد ان كونت لجنة وفقا للمادة 58 مشيرا الى ان اللجنة لديه ملف متكامل وان لجنة الاستئنافات أيدت قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة فيما رد البلولة على تصريحات طه وقال انه يختلف معه لان الهلال ينتظر رد اللجنة للتحول الى لوزان لان تعاقده مع اللاعب سليم وان الفيفا يقف مع الاندية ويعترف بالتعاقدات وفق شروط محددة فاللاعب سلتم مال من الهلال ووقع بوجبه على عقد معترف به وتوقيعه مع المريخ مخالفة صريحة مشارك فيها الاتحاد 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو :تدربنا بشكل جيد



وصلت العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا في الثالثة من عصر أمس بعثة فريق المريخ لأداء مواجهة الإياب في دور الـ32 من أبطال إفريقيا أمام كابو سكورب الأنغولي، وكان المريخ حقق الفوز ذهاباً بهدفين نظيفين وتلعب المباراة عصر السبت على ملعب بلدية كوريكوس وكانت بعثة المريخ غادرت الخرطوم في الرابعة من فجر أمس على طائرة الخطوط الجوية الإثيوبية وانتظرت ساعتين في العاصمة أديس أبابا قبل أن تواصل في رحلة استغرقت 5 ساعات وتضم
البعثة المهندس عبد القادر همد رئيس البعثة، ومتوكل أحمد علي نائباً للرئيس، ود. أسامة الشاذلي ومعتصم مالك عضوي مجلس الإدارة، حسن يوسف مدير الكرة ، المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو، والمدرب العام محسن سيد، ومدرب الأحمال أنطونيو، ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع، وطبيب الفريق عماد الدين عابدين، واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي أحمد العابد ، والمدلك خالد محمد ومسئول المعدات سليمان بشير و20 لاعباً وهم أحمد الباشا، راجي عبد العاطي، بله جابر، جمال سالم، المعز محجوب، أمير كمال، علاء الدين يوسف، مصعب عمر، علي جعفر، الريح علي، أحمد ضفر، سالمون، أيمن سعيد، أوكرا، كوفي، رمضان عجب، وانغا، بكري المدينة، عبده جابر، وعنكبة، ووجدت البعثة استقبالاً جيداً من إدارة نادي كابو سكورب الأنغولي ولم تستغرق مغادرة المطار الكثير من الوقت وحلت البعثة في فندق إسكانيا في وسط لواندا حيث كان وفد المقدمة أكد الحجوزات هناك، وتناول اللاعبون وجبة الغداء عقب وصولهم وخلدوا للراحة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علاء الدين.. هل يفكر في تأمين الدفاع؟

 

حرص النجم علاء الدين يوسف على الاختلاء بنفسه في صالة انتظار مطار أديس أبابا، حيث أمضى اللاعب المخضرم وقتا ليس بالقصير بعيدا عن زملائه اللاعبين ويبدو أن نجم ارتكاز الفرقة الحمراء الذي وجد مؤخرا في خانة قلب الدفاع رفقة أمير كمال يدرك تماما حجم المسؤوليات الجسام الملقاة على عاتقه في الخطوط الخلفية المطلوب من عناصرها التماسك واللعب بتركيز حتى نهاية المباراة عطفا على أن أصحاب الأرض سيندفعون للهجوم مما يولد ضغطا على دفاع الأحمر إذ ربما يفكر فييرا في كيفية إيقاف خطورة هجمات الفريق الانغولي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصدفة تجمع الزامبي موانزا بلاعبي المريخ

 

لعبت الصدفة دورا كبيرا في ترتيب لقاء عفوي بين نجم المريخ السابق الزامبي موانزا ولاعبي الفرقة الحمراء المرابطين بمطار أديس ابابا قبل المغادرة الي انغولا . وكان موانزا ضمن بعثة المنتخب الزامبي بعد أن خاض الرصاصات النحاسية مباراة ودية أمام المنتخب البورندي، حيث التقى موانزا بنجمي المريخ علاء الدين يوسف وراجي عبد العاطي اللذين اندهشا لوجود اللاعب الزامبي باديس أبابا ودار بين الثلاثي حديث ضاحك وتحدث موانزا مع نجمي الأحمر وسألهم عن حال الفريق في البطولتين الإفريقية والمحلية، فيما لم ينس محترف المريخ السابق أن يتمنى لفريقه الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل من انغولا بعد الأيام الجميلة التي أمضاها مع المريخ والذكريات الطيبة التي يحتفظ بها.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الإرهاق سيد الموقف في مطار أديس

 

تأثر لاعبو الأحمر بمغادرة البعثة المريخية فجرا إلى العاصمة الاثيوبية أديس ابابا في طريقها إلى لواندا حاضرة انغولا.. خاصة وأن الفريق أدى تجربة ودية عصراً أمام شباب ناصر.. حيث ظهر الإرهاق جليا في وجوه لاعبي المريخ جراء الاستيقاظ فجرا والتوجه لمطار الخرطوم للمغادرة لاثيوبيا ومن ثم قضاء ما يقارب الثلاث ساعات في مطار أديس ابابا قبل التوجه لمواجهة كابوسكورب .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
اللهم نسألك نصر المريخ وعودته من أنغولا متدثراً بثوب الأفراح وتمتطياً خيل النصر 



**************
آميييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
جمعه مباركه يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أول تدريب

 

أخضع الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين لمران في الخامسة من عصر أمس بتوقيت أنغولا السابعة بتوقيت السودان واستمر المران الذي عقد بملعب بترو أتلتيكو لمدة 45 دقيقة عمل فيها الجهاز الفني على إخضاع اللاعبين لتدريبات خفيفة لتجاوز تعب السفر، وخصص نسبة كبيرة من زمن المران لتفكيك العضلات وسيتدرب الأحمر مجدداً في السادسة من مساء اليوم.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بيان جديد من لجنة الاستئنافات بخصوص قضية بكري المدينة



دار في الفترة الآخيرة جدل كثيف الكثير منه جانبه الصواب حول قرار لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بتكوين لجنة للتحكيم حول النزاع القائم بين الهلال الخرطوم واللاعب بكري عبد القادر وفي هذا الصدد تود لجنة الإستئنافات أن توضح الآتي:
أولاً : إن تكوين لجنة التحكيم ليست بدعة وليس إختيارياً وإنما تم بموجب قانون فالمادة (58) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم لسنة 2004م تعديل سنة 2009م نصت على الآتي:
(تكون قرارات اللجنة المتعلقة بالنزاعات التى تنشأ بين الأندية واللاعبين ملزمة ويحق للطرفين إستئنافها لدي لجنة الإستئنافات العليا وتكون لجنة الإستئنافات العليا دائرة تحكيمية للنظر في الإستئنافات وتكون قراراتها نهائية ولا يحق لأي طرف اللجوء لأية جهة إدارية أو قضائية) كما نصت على ذلك القواعد العامة لإتحاد كرة القدم السودانى في المادة (56) (ج).
ومن هذا يتضح أن تشكيل دائرة تحكيمية لفض النزاعات ليست إختيارية وليس بها أي نوع من التزيد والبدع كما وصفها البعض ولا يشترط تكوينها بناءً على طلب من أي طرف من الأطراف المتنازعة.
ثانياً : إن لجنة الإستئنافات العليا لجنة عدلية منشأة بموجب قانون وتمارس عملها بعيداً عن أية وصاية أو مؤثرات ولا دخل لها بما يدور بين إتحاد كرة القدم وأنديته بل تسعى لتحقيق العدالة في كافة القضايا المعروضة أمامها لمختلف مكونات مجتمع كرة القدم تطبيقاً للقانون وتنفيذاً لمواده ونصوصه.
ثالثاً : إن هيئة التحكيم التى كونتها لجنة الإستئنافات العليا ستواصل عملها إلي نهايته بحضور ما يقبل المشاركة فيها من الطرفين المتنازعين.
هذا ما لزم توضيحه.
والله الموفق
مقرر لجنة الإستئنافات العليا
بأمر اللجنة 
1/4/2014م
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


الفرنسي يجتمع باللاعبين ويشرح خطة الفوز يحذر من الاخطاء 



احتاط بركلات الترجيح
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / حذر مدرب المريخ لاعبي الاحمر من الاخطاء ,الاستهتار و طالبهم بالعودة دفاعا وهجوما بذات السرعة و عدم ترك المساحة للفريق الانجولي في التقدم و التوغل لتشكيل خطر على مرمي المريخ في مباراة السبت و يجدر ذكره ان الفرنسي لم يترك اي شيء و الا و علق عليه حيث قام بالتركيز ايضا على الضربات الثابتة و كيفية الاستفادة منها بجانب التركيز على الارسال خلف المدافعين و استغلال سرعة اللاعبين عبده جابر و بكري المدينة و كيفية تحويلها لاهداف و عدم اضاعة الفرص و الاحتفاظ بالكرة لاطول فترة ممكنة وكما ركز ايضا على ركلات الترجيح .




*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم انصر الزعيم جمعة مباركة الاخ الكريم ودالخليفة شكرا لك الاخ الكريم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاهلي السوداني يحل ضيفا على بطل الكنغو



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يحل الاهلي شندي السوداني عند الساعة الخامسة و النصف من عصر اليوم ضيفا ثقيلا على إيتانشيتي و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاياب لحساب الدور الاول من بطولة الكونفدرالية الافريقية و تدخل النمور بفرصة التعادل او الفوز من التأهل بعد أن حسم الاهلي الجولة الاولي بهدفين لهدف و يلعب بنفس التشكيلة التي لعبت مباراة الذهاب 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحافي مالي يحذر المريخ من مقالب كابو



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حذر الصحافي المالي محمد سوماري فريق المريخ مقالب فريق كابو سكورب الانجولي غدا مؤكدا ان فريق كابو يلجأ لاستمالة الحكام وأساليب اخري لضرب خصومه وعن تراجع مستوى تراوري قال ان تفكيره محدود و عدم تحقيق حلمه بالعودة للعب في دوريات كبيرة مثل اوروبا
الزعيم


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجماهير طاردته .. مدرب الرصاصات يطالب الشرطة حمايته 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اقتحتمت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير الرصاصات امس معب كوزمو و طاردت مدرب الرصاصات بعد ان وصفته بائع كلام وسبب ما حدث للرصاصات و كانت المدرب قد احتمى بالشرطة وطالب حمايته من الجماهير و اكد على إنتهاء علاقته بالرصاصات و ان حياته في خطر


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر اهلى شندى اليوم
وانصر الزعيم المريخ غدا
وجزاك الله خيرا عبدالمنعم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكور حبيبنا منعم على المجهود المقدر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*التركيز مطلب امام الاغلي

زاكي الدين اصادق
وهج المنبر
*يبدو ان المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء عازم علي خوض لقاء هجومي كاسح
بلواندا وهذا ماصرح به السيد غارزيتو عقب انتهاء جولة الذهاب امام كابو
سكورب وقبل جولة الاياب بيومين عاد غارزيتو ليؤكد من جديد عزمه علي
مفاجئة خصمه الانغولي بهجوم ناري يضمن للفريق بطاقة الترشح للدور القادم
وهذا ماينتظره محبو النادي الاحمر علي احر من الجمر مساء السبت الذي
نتمني ان يكون مخضرا بكامله علي الفرقة المريخية وجمهورها الوفي.
*حديث غارزيتو عن الهجوم الكاسح نؤيده بشدة فالمريخ لابد ان يلعب للوصول
لشباك خصمه حتي يربك جميع حساباته ويعقدها وبلا شك سيذيد وصول رماة
المريخ لشباك ماركو مرة اخري من امل صعوبة تخطي الفرقة الحمراء التي يمثل
هدفها في انغولا مطلب لا بد منه خصوصا ان الانغولي سيلعب ليعوض مافاته
بالرد كاسل عندما تقبل الخسارة بهدفين دون رد.
*المريخ امامه عدة فرص للقضاء علي امال الانغولي المتطلع لكن ابرز هذه
الفرص هو امكانية دك شباك الحارس الانغولي بهدف في هذا اللقاء الصعب
والذي يعتبر لقاء مفصلي للمريخ هذا الموسم.
*الفرقة الحمراء اثبتت في مباريات كثيرة نجاعتها الهجومية وابرز هذه
المباريات مباراة عزام التي اكد فيها غارزيتو علي ان اسلوبه الهجومي متي
ماتم بالنجاعة اللازمة سيقود المريخ للافضل وهذا ما نأمله عصر السبت بأذن
الله.
وهج اخير:
*رغم حديثنا عن اهمية لعب المريخ لمباراة هجومية نتمني ان يتفطن غارزيتو
ولاعيبيه لجوانب مهمة في هذا اللقاء وخصوصا الجانب الدفاعي الذي يمثل
التركيز فيه ابرز نقاط النجاح في الشق الهجومي وهذا عين ماحدث للمريخ في
اخر مباراتين افريقيا امام عزام وكابو سكورب بالقلعة الحمراء فهاتين
المباراتين ابهر بهما غارزيتو الجميع، واكد عبرهم كذلك ان المريخ يمكن ان
يؤدي مباريات بتركيز دفاعي عالي وبالفعل حدث هذا امام التنزاني والانغولي
علي الرغم من الهنات الدفاعية التي لم تختفي عن معظم مباريات الفريق في
الدوري.
*نتمني ان يركز الفرنسي ولاعيبيه خصوصا في الخط الخلفي في المباراة
القادمة ويعيدا عرض الصورة الرائعة للدفاع المريخي افريقيا وهذا لن يحدث
الا بتجنب ارتكاب الاخطاء الساذجة التي وقع فيها من قبل لاعبو الدفاع
المريخي امام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي لدوري ابطال افريقيا.
*تجنب الوقوع في اخطاء مباراة عزام والاداء الهجومي الناجع سيمنحان
المريخ بطاقة العبور بلا شك من قلب لواندا.
*المباراة صعبة لكن التركيز سيخفف من صعوبتها علي نجوم المريخ، وسيرفع في
الجانب المقابل من وتيرة نرفزة لاعبي سكورب المطالبين بالتعويض امام خصم
يتفوق عليهم فنيا وتاريخيا ويمتلك من الدوافع مايكفي من الدوافع لقذف
خصمه بعيدا عن مضمار التنافس الافريقي.
*تثبيت خط الدفاع في اخر ثلاث مباريات سيذيد من نسب التركيز امام مرمي
الحارس الامين جمال سالم.
*تحدثنا متخوفين من التحكيم الافريقي الذي يقلب الابيض لأسود خصوصا ان
تحكيم القارة لديه سجل اسود ويمتلك ماضي كارثي اسقط به العديد من الاندية
ظلما وهذا ما نتمني حقا ان يتجنبه المريخ مع طاقم التحكيم الناميبي
المغمور.
*نثق في قدرات نجومنا بما يكفي ونأمل منهم تجسيد مقولة المريخ يهزم
التنجيم والتحكيم.
*لاعبي المريخ مطالبون بالتركيز العالي خلال لقاء الانغولي ومطالبون كذلك
بمضاعفة المجهود لبلوغ مرمي خصمهم وان حدث هذا بأذن الله لا خوف علي
المريخ بلواندا عند ملاقاة الانغولي.
*المريخ يمتلك الافضلية علي خصمه بنظافة شباكه هنا وهذا عامل مهم يجب ان
يستقله الفريق جيدا ليحرز علي الاقل هدف لقتل المباراة تماما امام خصم
سيقاتل لتعويض الهدفين لكن الثالث سيحطمه بلا شك وسيسرب كل الاحباط
للاعيبيه.
*غارزيتو مدرب لا يعرف انصاف الحلول لهذا قالها بوضوح ليدخل الرعب مبكرا
في نفس منافسه ومثل هذه الجوانب ظللنا نفتقدها علي الدوام فنحن للاسف
نجعل مخاوفنا تسيطر علينا اكثر من الخصم وهذا الامر ظل ينسحب علينا
بالسلب، لكن اعتقد ان غارزيتو هذه المرة قد ناب عن اهل المريخ بذكاء
عندما اطلق تصريحه حول الهجوم الناري والذي بدوره سيدخل الفريق المنافس
في دوامة من المخاوف قبل المباراة وداخلها.
*التركيز ياعلاء ويا امير ويا مصعب ويا بلة وياجمال سالم هو مفتاحكم
للعبور بآمان امام خصم اكثر مايبحث عنه في هذا اللقاء هو ضعف تركيزكم
فبالله عليكم لاتمنحوه هذا.
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صيحة 
موسي مصطفي 

حذاري يا مريخ ..وهل نري راجيندار جديد!!
غادرت بعثة المريخ امس الاول الى العاصمة الانجولية لواندا ولم تجد البعثة ادني معاناة وخرجت في اقل من نصف ساعة الى مقر اقامتها بفندق سكانيا و اتمنى ان يستمر التعامل الراقي مع المريخ حتى بعد نهاية المباراة .
اخشي ان ينقلب الانجوليين في تعاملهم مع المريخ في ملعب المباراة يتعرض الاحمر لاسوأ انواع التعامل والظلم داخل المستطيل الاخضر من احتساب ضربات جزاء وهمية وخلافه .
الكرم الحاتمي االذي وجده المريخ في المطار والبصات والاقامة لا يغري المريخ في النوم على العسل و اخشي ان يعكس ذلك في مباراة السبت ويتعرض الفريق لظلم تحكيمي غير مسبوق و خاصة في الدقائق الاخيرة و التي عودنا فيها التحكيم الافريقي على سلب الضيوف حقوقهم وهزيمتهم شر هزيمة بمساعدة الحكام ولا ننسي كيف انهزم المريخ في مباراته ضد دولفين و التي احتسب فيها لحكم وقتها 3 ضربات جزاء و كيف انهزم الهلال من الاهلي في مصر .
التحكيم الافريقي اعتاد على تقديم الهدايا لاصحاب الارض بقصد او غير قصد و خشي ان يتعرض المريخ لظلم غير مسبوق في مباراة السبت , فالتحكيم الافريقي صوورته سيئة ولا تحتاج لاجتهاد لمعرفتها جيدا .
المنتخب التونسي تعرض لمهزلة في غينيا و نخشي ان نري راجيندار جديد في مباراة المريخ و كاب سكورب الانجولي في مباراة السبت .
احذروا الانجوليين فانهم مبيتين النية وربنا يستر من ضربات الجزاء واهداف التسلل .
على دفاع المريخ ان يكون حذرا في تعامله مع هجوم الفريق الانجولي وبالاخص الدباب ميونغ !! 
متفرقات 
تراوري ظل يراوغ المريخ طوال الفترة السابقة و استنفذ كل الفرص التي أتيحت له , دلال , غياب , استهتار , عدم احترام عقود !!
المريخ اضاع اديكو المنضبط و احتفظ بالمهرج تراوري !!
تراوري لا مكان له في المريخ حتى لو دعي الامر لايقافه من مزاولة نشاطه .
لا يعقل ان تتاح فرصة للاعب مثل تراوري ويحرم منها ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح ونمر !!
أعد حساباتك يا مجلس المريخ فالفرص الي منحت للمتهرب اولي بها ابناء النادي .
من الذي يحارب شباب المريخ من اجل استجلاب لاعبين اجانب مواسير فشلوا حتى في احراز ضربات الجزاء .
تراوري و اوكرا وغيرهم من الاجانب فشلوا في ضربات الترجيح وتسببوا في ضياع هيبة المريخ .
اتمنى ان يقف الجهاز الفني مع الشباب ويجهزهم للمرحلة المقبلة . 



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لماذا حشد مجدى الرياضيين والاندية لدعم ترشيحه

حسن نعمان
لدغة عقرب

من المبادئ الثابتة فى المنظات الرياضية الدولية وعلى راسها الاتحاد االدولى لكرة القدم واللجنة الاولمبية الدولية اولا ان استقلالية الهيئة الرياضية عن الحكومة وعدم تدخل الحكومة فى الشان الخاص بها الا ما هو متفق عليه وثانيا وهذا للاهمية نبذ السياسة والعتصرية والفوارق الدينية وثالثا اى مسئول فى الاتحاد له مصالح خاصة مع الهيئات الرياضية والافرادالتابعين لها ان يتنحى عن موقعه حتى لايكون لموقعه علاقة بمصالحه
هذه مبادى تعتبر الاميز فى مسيرة المنظمات الرياضية ولهذا فان الهيئات الرياضية تجمع كل الوان الطيف من مختلف اتجاهاتخم السياسية والعنصرية والدينية ولكن اللاعفت عندنا فى السودان عدم مراعاة هذه المبادئ بل وخرقها والخروج عنها دون مساءلة قانونية فكم من مسئول فى الاتحادالت تربطه مصالح خاصة ومادية مع الاتحادات ومع ذلك لم يتخلوا او يعفوا عن مواقعهم
ما دفعنى لتناول هذا الامر الان ما تداولته الصحف عن تنظيم مهرجان رياضى ضم بعض اداريى الاندية والاندية الرياضيىة بل بزيها الرياضى ومشاركات رياضية تاييدا لترشيح الاخ المحامى مجدى شمس الدين لمنصب سياسى نائبا فى البرلمان عن واحد من الاحزاب السياسية المتنافسة على البرلمان من منظور سياسى حيث انه ليس مرشحا للرياضيين لعمل رياضى وبديهى ان الاندية تضم كافة الوان الطيف السيلسى مما دفع باللوائح الدولية ان تحرص على حظر اقحام هذه الاندية والاداريين فى شان سياسى ويزداد الامر خطورة واكثر مخالفة للوائح الدولية عندما يكون هذا العمل لمصلحة خاصة بمسئول فى الهيئة الرياضية التى يتبع لها هئؤلاء الاداريين والاندية الامر الذى يخالف اللائحة لان النادى ليس له ولاء سياسى لحزب معين وانه يضم موالين لكل الاحزاب كما ان الجانب الاخطر فان هذا الموقف يعنى تلقائيا تعاطف المرشخ السياسى اذا كان مسئولا فى الاتحاد الرياضى كما هو حال الاخ مجدى مما بفقده الحيادية والترصد يمن لم ينحاز له سياسيا والتعاطف مع من ساندووه سياسيا كما انه يقحم هذه الاندية فى صراعات سياسية قد تثير الفتنة بين اغضائها اللذين لهم مواقف مؤيدة لمنافسيه
لهذا كان جظر اقحام السياسة فى الرياضة وهيئاتها واى تصرف كهذا يقحم المسئولا والاندية فى مشكلات قانونية لا مبرر لها واحسب ان الاخ مجدى شميس الدين سكرتير الاتجاد العام والقانونى الضليع اعلم من الاخرين بمخالفة تصرفه هذا للوائح الدولية وهو ينطم مهرجان رياضى تاييد سياسى له فى انتخابات سياسية وهو ما يعد استغلال نفوذ لموقعه فى شان سياسى فهل سيكافئ مجدى من ساندوه سياسيا ويطوع لهم قوانين الرياضة وهل سيحرم من لم يساندوه من حقوقهم الرياضية ليخل بهذا ميزان الحياد والعدالة الذى حرصت اللوائخ الدولية على التاكيد عليه
وكيف يكون الموقف لو سارعلى درب الاستاذ مجدى المرشحون المنافسون لمجدى فى نفس الدائرة وكيف يكون موقف المرشحين الرياضيين من اجزاب اخرى فهل يقبل مجدى لهم بصفته سكراير الاتحاد المسئول ان يسخروا الاندية فى مهرجانات رياضية وبزيهم الرياضى ويؤدون مباريات استعراضية دعما للمرشحين اللذين ينتمون لاجزاب مختلفة مع انه نفسه المسئول الاول الذى تفرض عليه مسئوليته ان يمنع منعا باتا مشاركة الهيئات الرياضية المنضوية تحت الاتحاد من ان تقحم نفسها طرفا فى صراعات انتخابية لصالح اى حزب لان هذا يعنى تفتت الوحدة الرياضية والتعايش الذى تقوم عليه فلسفة الرياضة بعيدا عن التورط فى الخلافات السياسية
صراحةاعتقد ان مجدى مطالب بالاعتراف بهذا الخطأوهذه الهفوة حتى لا تصبح سابقة وماذا يقول مجدى لو ان المفوض وهونفسه مرشح هل له ان يدعو الاندية والاتحادات التى تخضع لاشرافه لان تقيم مهرجانا تاييدا له وهل يقبل مجدى انيشارك اتحاده فى مهرجان رياضى لمرشح منافس له او لحزبه

خارج النص

شكرا الاخ عزالدين وديدى شكرا لك لتصحيحك ولكن رحمة الله عليه محمود الزبير لم يعرف فيه ما يوديه النار فكل سلوكه ملتزم بالشرع وختم حياته اماما للمسجد ومثله اقرب للجنة وليس النار والله اعلم وارحم

شكرا الاخ سيف الدين خواجة وصدق شتالى كان الله فى عون الظهير الذى يقابل ود الزبير واضيف عليه كان الله فى عون الحارس الذى ينفرد به ود الزبير وعزيزى سيف لم افهم التعليق الذى تتحدث عنه فلى مدة والراكوبة لا تفتح معى ولا اعرف ما يرد فيها من تعليقات وهل التعليق الذى تتحدث عنه نسب لشخصى فان حدث هذا هو باطل لاننى اولا لااعرف ماذا كتبت انت كما انى لم اعلق وكيف اعلق على ما لاعرفه ولو امكن ارسل لى على الاىميل ادناه ما كنبته انت وماورد من تعليق واسف ان اقحم احد اسمى فيما لا شان لى به والاى ميل
[email protected] gmail ,com

-عفوا لاحظت ان هناك اشارة لشخص ثالث علق ولكن تعليقه لم ينشر حتى اعقب عليه ولقد تكرر هذا اكثر من مرة ولا اعرف السبب ان تكون هناك اشارة لتعليق ولكنه لا ينشر ولا اعرف من هو صاحبه
وتحياتى للجميع



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*من هنا وهناك .. هيثم صديق .. بابنوسة.. 


ذكرتك هذا الصباح
لاني رايت فراشا –يطوف وحيدا
بلا طائفة
وهذا زمان الطوائف)عبدالقادر الكتيابي
ومهاتفة مع معتمد بابنوسة كانت تخبر عن مكانة مشجع المريخ الجنيد الذي اقام له اهل بابنوسة احتفالا تكريميا كبيرا طوف به المشجع الكبير علي ظهر عربة مكشوفة وبحوزتنا الصور التي تخبر عن روعة المنظر سننشرها بحول الله…اجمل مافي الامر ان الجنيد قد صد اربعة بلنتات واحرز واحدة فتمنيت ان لو اصطحبه غارزيتو
*وقد انشد المشجع عبد الحي علي الشفيع قائلا
جمهورك وراك قوة وسند
والجنيد بطبلتو يهز البلد
ولقد صدق فان (طبلة ) الجنيد تساوي (اباتشي)
*السبت اول البشريات
ومباراة المريخ في انغولا يخوضها الاحمر العاتي وهو يتكي علي نتيجة مريحة بكل المقاييس علي نتيجة كبيرة بمقاييس كرة القدم ولئن استطاع المريخ ان يفوز علي عزام بثلاثية شهيرة فهذه المرة الوضع يختلف
المريخ ليس عزام وكابو ليس المريخ
*حشاش بكريزتو
المثل يقول حشاش بدقينتو وهو مثل مشهور لكن جا الكاردينال ليكون حشاش بكريزتو..فبعصاه اوعد الاهلة وعودا لو صدقت فان تشلسي سيطلب اللجوء في القلعة الزرقاء..الموعودة
اخاف ان تغني له جماهير الهلال
والوعد بيناتنا انك
كل يوم تصرح الي
*بلنتات
في المريخ حارس مرمي يعرف كيف يصد ضربات الجزاء وبالمقابل هناك عقم في المنفذين… نتسأل عن كيف استطاع المريخ الفوز بسيكافا وقد مر بالترجيحيات مرتين..ليت غارزيتو يعيد الثقة لاكرا في التنفيذ…لا يعني اضاعة ركلة نهاية المطاف
*فريق المشاوي
من هوان الفريق الحمامي الذي سيقابل الهلال ان رئيسه المستقيل ارجأ الاستقالة لما بعد المباراة…. الهلال يختار انديته كقائمة المطعم وكلها مشاوي اقصد ملاوي
*ابتعاد الوالي
الدماعة اشد انشغالا ببقاء الوالي وذهابه من اهل المريخ..الوالي بعبع للهلالاب منذ ان جاء لمريخه…ولكن الوالي لم يعطهم ابدا راحة..ان قال سيذهب لا يصدقونه..وان ذهب جماهير المريخ تعيده..
*تراوري
اصبح واضحا ان اي لاعب ياتي من الهلال يجب ان يوضع تحته خطين فالحال السائب هناك ينتج لاعبا صاحب اهوا وتمرد..هيثم مصطفي مثال وتراوري تاكيد…ليت المجلس يعلن انها خدماته مع عقوبات..وعليه ان يشتكي مع الهلال في لوزان
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع المبدعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للحبيب ابو البنات على الاضافات الثرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


مسؤول الحكام بالكاف : لاخوف على المريخ من الحكم الناميبي
بالقلم والصورة .. الزاوية تقدم تغطية استثنائية لتحضيرات المريخ بلواندا
وزير الرياضة الملاوي يتدخل وينقذ الهلال .. جماهير بيغ بلوتس تبدا حملة الحرب النفسية على الازرق والفريق يتدرب اليوم
غارزيتو يطالب جمهور المريخ بالدعاء للفريق
لاعب جديد ينفذ ركلات الجزاء
المريخ يتدرب على ركلات الترجيح
وانغا يتعهد بالتعويض وسالم يطالب بالتركيز
مجدي يصف حكم ناميبيا بالمتطور والنزيه
المحكمة الرياضية تلزم الهلال بتعويض غارزيتو 90 الف دولار
اهلي السودان يغزو  الكنغو
بعثة الهلال تصل بلانتير بعد رحلة شاقة 
الهلال يتدرب اليوم
البعثة بالفندق على حسابها وقررت شكوى للكاف .. وزير الرياضة الملاوي يتدخل وينقذ الهلال
فوزاتن وتعادل في الممتاز امس
تسع مواجهات ساخنة في التاهيلي
المريخ يعيد هيكلة القطاع .. الوالي يشرف على قطاع المراحل السنية
شباب المريخ يكتسح الشجرة برباعية
اجواء رائعة في المعسكر الاحمر
المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي عجب ينضم للمجموعة واللاعبون يتعاهدون على القتال
ضقر يتالق وفييرا المنفذ الجديد لركلات الجزاء وغارزيتو يطالب الجماهير للصلاة
الجهاز الفني يحتاط للترجيحية واجتماعات متواصلة لرئيس البعثة مع الفرسان ووانغا يتعهد بالتعويض


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


إجتماع غارزيتو واللاعبين يضع خطة عبور الأنغولى
الأحمر يرتاح صباحاً .. يؤدى مراناً ساخناً على ملعب الأكاديمية مساءاً وتصريحات مثيرة للوفد الإدارى
غارزيتو يجتمع باللاعبين ويكشف تفاصيل مثيرة
الجهاز الفنى يمنح اللاعبين راحة صباحاً
المريخ ينقل تدريباته للأكاديمية
المريخ يواصل تدريباته لكابوسكورب ورمضان يتجاوز الأصابة
حصة (فيديو) لنجوم المريخ
الأحمر يؤدى مرانه الختامى اليوم
نائب رئيس البعثة يشيد بالتحضيرات ووفد المقدمة
همد: (كل شى تمام)
السلطات الأنغولية تمنع تجار سودانيين الدخول لأراضيها
حاتم عبدالغفار: الأوضاع مستقره وهادئة
عنكبة: التأهل هدف لا تنازل عنه
غارزيتو يكسب شكواه ضد الهلال
الأهلى شندى ينازل ايتانشيتى الكونغولى وعينه على بطاقة العبور
وانغا: مباراتنا امام كابوسكورب تتطلب التركيز
كابوسكورب الأنغولى يستعد للمريخ من منطقة (رانغيل)
طاقم التحكيم الناميبى يصل لواندا
مواجهات قويه فى التأهيلى اليوم
شباب المريخ يسحق الشجرة برباعية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


(الصدى)تكشف تشكيلة غارزيتو لمباراة كابوسكورب وعوده قوية للعجب
المريخ ينقل مخاوفه من طاقم التحكيم الناميبى لمراقب المباراة الجنوب أفريقى ويؤدى مرانه الرئيسى عصر اليوم
معاملة قاسية للهلال فى مالاوى .. إلغاء حجز الفندق .. والكوكى غير مندهش لسوء المعامله
الفريق يؤدى مرانه الرئيسى اليوم
غارزيتو يحتاط لركلات الترجيح
(الصدى)تكشف تشكيلة غارزيتو لمباراة الغد
لا أمطار تنذر بالهطول .. أجواء مثالية فى لواندا.. إنخفاض فى درجات الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبه
عودة قويه لرمضان عجب .. المريخ يتدرب لمدة ساعتين على ملعب الأكاديمية
المهندس عبدالقادر همد : لمست إصراراً كبيراً من اللاعبين على العودة ببطاقة التأهل
مدرب كابوسكورب : موبوتو سيصنع الفارق أمام المريخ
محكمة لشبونة تلغى قرار حظر ممتلكات تابعة لرئيس نادى كابوسكورب
المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان تلزم الهلال بسداد 90 الف دولار لغارزيتو
هلال الفاشر يكسب الجوارح .. الفرسان تفوز على الأنيق وتعادل سيدالأتيام والرهيب
بعثة الهلال تصل بلانتير والفريق يتدرب على خفيف
بعثة الهلال تتفاجأ بإلغاء حجز الفندق
الكوكى غير مستغرب من الإستقبال السيئ
أهلى شندى ينشد التأهل للدور الثانى على حساب إيتانشيتى الكنغولى عصراليوم
فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده أمس .. مدرب النمور: هدف إيتانشيتى سيصعب كثيراً من مهمتنا
يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي على ملعب المباراة اليوم .. المريخ يتدرب على ملعب الاكاديمية وعودة قوية لرمضان عجب
غارزيتو يحتاط لركلات الترجيح وتالق لافت للعقرب واوكراه وكوفي
راجي عبد العاطي : جاهزون لمباراة الغد ولن نرضى بغير التاهل
حكيم سبع : جمال سالم جاهز للقيام بدوره في اصعب مباراة
عنوانها العريض الهجوم الكاسح .. الصدى تتحصل على تشكيلة غارزيتو لمباراة الغد امام كابوسكورب
سانتو  : اشراك الفرنسي لصانعي لعب واطراف ذات نزعة هجومية دليل على انه لايريد  ان يدافع .. استعادة رمضان عجب ستمنح دفعة قوية للطرف الايمن .. المريخ  يمتلك بدائل مميزة تستطيع تدارك اي خلل في المباراة
غارزيتو يحاضر اللاعبين ويحذر من الاخطاء الدفاعية
غارزيتو شدد على اهمية الجانب النفسي قبل موقعة الغد
الدكتور اسامة الشاذلي يحاضر اللاعبين ويسحثهم على تفادي قلق البدايات الاولى
وصول طاقم التحكيم الناميبي والمريخ ينقل مخاوفه لمراقب المباراة الجنوب افريقي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ عــنــاويـــــــــن الـصـحــــــف :

 ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :
  • الفريق وصل ملاوي بعد رحلة شاقه امتدت لـ 11 ساعة وفوجىء بإلغاء حجز  الفندق والبعثة اقامت على نفقتها الخاصة : مطاردة بالسواطير تهدد بإنسحاب  الهلال من بلانتير !!
 • جماهير الرصاصات تهاجم مدرب الفريق بالسواطير ! .. وبعثة الهلال تهدد بالعودة للسودان وعدم أداء لقاء الاياب
 • مجلس الرصاصات يستقيل صباح أمس .. البعثة تبقى بإستقبال الفندق ثلاث ساعات والكوكي يقول : هذة هي أفريقيا
 • رئيس البعثة في تصريحات نارية : الهلال سيتقدم بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد الافريقي عبر مراقب المباراة
 • الهلال يؤدي مران تفكيك عضلات بباحة الفندق .. وبعثة الزرقاء تتفاجأ بإلغاء حجز الفندق .. وجماهير "بيغ بوليتيس" تتوعد الهلال
 • ابدوا امتعاضهم مما حدث : اهتمام كبير من الجالية السودانية بملاوي  ببعثة الهلال .. ولاعبو الهلال يظهرون عزيمة قوية بعد المكيدة الملاوية
 • من نصف مليون دولار إلى 90 ألف فقط .. كاس تنصف الهلال وتلزمه بدفع شرط الاعفاء فقط لغارزيتو
 • الاهلي شندي يصارع الكتيبة الكنغولية على بطاقة التأهل في بطولة الكونفدرالية عصر اليوم
 • أجرى تدريبيه الرئيسي امس : الأحمر يستعد للأنغولي بالسرعة والقوة والفرنسي يطمئن على الجاهزية الفنية للعناصر المريخية


  ◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :
 • (الاسياد) تنقل الصورة الكاملة من ملاوي : الهلال يتعرض لاسوء معاملة .. ورئيس البعثة يستنجد بالكاف
 • الرصاصات تلغي حجز الفندق .. هروب جماعي لادارتها .. والحكومة تتدخل وتتعهد
 • اللواء عثمان يسدد تكلفة الأقامة بالدولار .. ويقدم شكوى رسمية للمراقب .. والند التقليدي للرصاصات يعلن وقفته مع الهلال
 • حلم غارزيتو بـ نصف مليون دولار طار .. ويا المدينة خليك في الانتظار
 • ضربا بوثيقة الخرطوم عرض الحائط .. الرصاصات ترفض استقبال الأسياد وتبدأ  الحرب النفسية .. وعطلة (4) ايام بملاوي تضاعف ازمة الهلال
 • يختتم  تحضيراته به : الفرقة الزرقاء تتحسس مسرح المواجهة اليوم .. والهلال يتدرب  ببهو الفندق امس .. هذه العناوين من صفحة الهلال بالفيس
 • الجنرال يصيح من بلانتير : الوضع خطير والحكم (قنبلة موقوته) .. نبيل الكوكي لـ (الاسياد) : الحرب النفسية تزيد ابنائي عزيمة وقوة
 • الجالية السودانية تعلن مؤازرتها للهلال امام الرصاصات .. خلال زيارتها  لبعثة الهلال امس .. وزيرة الرياضة الملاوي : سنعمل على معالجة الأزمة


  ◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :
  • مدرب الرصاصات المهدد بالاغتيال .. يختفي عن الانظار .. و"الجوهرة"  تحاوره من مخباه السري .. رمضان : أخطط للهرب .. والهلال سيتأهل
 •  الهلال يصل "بلانتيري" وسط استقبالات حاشدة .. ويتدرب بالفندق .. مساوي لـ  "الجوهرة" : رغم كل شيء جاهزون لضرب "الرصاصات" في مالاوي
 • ادارة  "بوليتيس" تخل بالاتفاق : الأزرق يعاني في "بلانتيري" .. ورئيس البعثة يؤكد  : تعرضنا للحرب القذرة و"كاف" مـُلزم باعلان تأهلنا
 • انصار  "واندرارز" يدعمون الازرق .. المريخ يركز على الترجيحية .. وأهلي شندي يقبل  تحدي الكنغولي .. وشباب الهلال يكتسح التحرير بخماسية
 • "ايبولا" توقف  سيمبو بالمطار .. بوسني الفرسان يكذب صحيفة "قوون" ويقول: انفصلت عن  الأهلي بالتراضي .. هذه العناوين من صفحة الهلال بالفيس
 • الهلال يترقب وصول الكشافات الالمانية .. نياسون يقابل الطيب غدا .. وعلي النور يبدأ برنامج التأهيل والعلاج الطبيعي
 • رسم تكتيك معركة "كاموزو" بين طيات السحاب .. الأسد : الهجوم الكاسح شعار الهلال
 • فوزي المرضي : في بلانتيري "ساقتلع شريط صدام "كنشاسا" .. ضحكت لوصفي بـ  "الجاسوس" .. والنقر "نمبر وان" .. نزار يغادر ليه ؟ .. "لاعبين المريخ"  ساكين الهلال .. واتمنى صدام الأحمر والترجي



 ◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :
 • خط مباشر من بلانتير : الهلال يتعرض لحرب نفسية شرسة بملاوي
 • إدارة الفندق تلغي الحجز وإختفاء إداريو الرصاصات ووزيرة الرياضة تتدخل
 • رئيس البعثة : فوجئنا بإلغاء حجز الفندق وادارة الرصاصات تعللت  بالاستقالة وسننسحب من المباراة إذا لم تلتزم إدارة الفريق الملاوي بالعقد  الموقع بيننا
 • جماهير الرصاصات تقتحم مران الفريق وتصطاد المدرب
 • رمضان قدمت إستقالتي وأطالب الشرطة الملاويه بحمايتي وحياتي في خطر
 • الهلال يرفض الراحه ويتمرن لساعة بباحة الفندق.. وشعبيه كبيرة لكاريكا ومكسيم .. والجالية السودانية تحتفل بالبعثة الزرقاء
 • جماهير "بيغ بوليتيس" تمارس أرهاب الهلال .. الكوكي : خبرة أقمار الأزرق تؤهلهم لتجاوز الحرب النفسية
 • الهلال يتعرض لأكبر حرب نفسية بملاوي : غياب مندوب النادي .. الغاء حجز الفندق .. أرهاق بدني للاعبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

• المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان تلزم الهلال بسداد الشرط الجزائي لغارزيتو بمبلغ 90 ألف دولار
• مدرب الهلال نبيل الكوكي غير مستغرب من الاستقبال السيئ
• رئيس بعثة الهلال: لاعبو الازرق قادرون علي تكرار نتيجة الذهاب
• أهلي شندي يبحث عن التأهل أمام ايتانشيتي الكنغولي في الكونفدرالية عصر اليوم
• برازيلي الآرسنال: مباراة اليوم صعبة ونحن في الكنغو من أجل التأهل
• الخيالة يتلاعبون بالنسور مرتين .. وأهلي مدني يفرض التعادل على مريخ كوستي
• بعثة مريخ ام روابة تصل نيالا بعد 30 ساعة .. والمريخ يكسب الفجر بهدف بالابيض
• حرمان فريقي العرب والنصر من دخل المباريات بحلفا الجديدة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صيحة 
موسي مصطفي 

حذاري يا مريخ ..وهل نري راجيندار جديد!!
غادرت بعثة المريخ امس الاول الى العاصمة الانجولية لواندا ولم تجد البعثة ادني معاناة وخرجت في اقل من نصف ساعة الى مقر اقامتها بفندق سكانيا و اتمنى ان يستمر التعامل الراقي مع المريخ حتى بعد نهاية المباراة .
اخشي ان ينقلب الانجوليين في تعاملهم مع المريخ في ملعب المباراة يتعرض الاحمر لاسوأ انواع التعامل والظلم داخل المستطيل الاخضر من احتساب ضربات جزاء وهمية وخلافه .
الكرم الحاتمي االذي وجده المريخ في المطار والبصات والاقامة لا يغري المريخ في النوم على العسل و اخشي ان يعكس ذلك في مباراة السبت ويتعرض الفريق لظلم تحكيمي غير مسبوق و خاصة في الدقائق الاخيرة و التي عودنا فيها التحكيم الافريقي على سلب الضيوف حقوقهم وهزيمتهم شر هزيمة بمساعدة الحكام ولا ننسي كيف انهزم المريخ في مباراته ضد دولفين و التي احتسب فيها لحكم وقتها 3 ضربات جزاء و كيف انهزم الهلال من الاهلي في مصر .
التحكيم الافريقي اعتاد على تقديم الهدايا لاصحاب الارض بقصد او غير قصد و خشي ان يتعرض المريخ لظلم غير مسبوق في مباراة السبت , فالتحكيم الافريقي صوورته سيئة ولا تحتاج لاجتهاد لمعرفتها جيدا .
المنتخب التونسي تعرض لمهزلة في غينيا و نخشي ان نري راجيندار جديد في مباراة المريخ و كاب سكورب الانجولي في مباراة السبت .
احذروا الانجوليين فانهم مبيتين النية وربنا يستر من ضربات الجزاء واهداف التسلل .
على دفاع المريخ ان يكون حذرا في تعامله مع هجوم الفريق الانجولي وبالاخص الدباب ميونغ !! 
متفرقات 
تراوري ظل يراوغ المريخ طوال الفترة السابقة و استنفذ كل الفرص التي أتيحت له , دلال , غياب , استهتار , عدم احترام عقود !!
المريخ اضاع اديكو المنضبط و احتفظ بالمهرج تراوري !!
تراوري لا مكان له في المريخ حتى لو دعي الامر لايقافه من مزاولة نشاطه .
لا يعقل ان تتاح فرصة للاعب مثل تراوري ويحرم منها ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح ونمر !!
أعد حساباتك يا مجلس المريخ فالفرص الي منحت للمتهرب اولي بها ابناء النادي .
من الذي يحارب شباب المريخ من اجل استجلاب لاعبين اجانب مواسير فشلوا حتى في احراز ضربات الجزاء .
تراوري و اوكرا وغيرهم من الاجانب فشلوا في ضربات الترجيح وتسببوا في ضياع هيبة المريخ .
اتمنى ان يقف الجهاز الفني مع الشباب ويجهزهم للمرحلة المقبلة . 








يا استاذ موسى اهدار ضربة جزاء ليست مقياسا لتقييم اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: لا مؤشرات تدل على نقل مباراة المريخ غداً ::

من  المعلوم ان العاصمة الانغولية لواندا واحده من اغلى المدن الافريقية بسبب  استقرار الاقتصاد الانغولى، عليه ان ارادت اياً من القنوات السودانية نقل  مباراة الغد بين المريخ و كابو اسكورب سيكلفها ذلك مبلغ كبير من المال مما  ادى الى إحجام محطات التلفزة السودانية عن التفكير فى النقل المباشر  لمباراة الغد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايمن سعيد: المريخ فريق كبير ولا خوف عليه فى لواندا :: 

أبدى  المصري أيمن سعيد، عدم تخوفه على مصير المريخ في مباراة العودة غدا أمام  مضيفه كابوسكورب بطل أنجولا بدور ال32 ببطولة دوري ابطال أفريقيا لكرة  القدم.
وقال أيمن في تصريح خاص لموقع كووورة أن: "المريخ فريق كبير وعريق ويعرف ماذا يريد من تلك المباراة وهي التأهل".
واشار:  "المريخ فريق كبير، ويضم لاعبين يتميزون بأعلى مستوى فني، أنا لا أستطيع  في عالم كرة القدم التفريق بين مباراة صعبة وسهلة واعني مباراتنا بأنجولا،  فكرة القدم لعبة تقاس الإنتصارات فيها بالعطاء، والمريخ بإذن الله، بل  أتوقع، وأنا على ثقة من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين، أن يتخطى عقبة كابوسكورب  ويكمل مشواره في دوري الأبطال، ولدي يقين بألله ونفسي بأننا سنستمر في  البطولات الأفريقية، وبإذن الله سوف نفوز في أنجولا".
ورفض أيمن سعيد  التشكيك في مقدرة المريخ عطفا على الآداء الذي ظهر به أمام هلال كادقلي  بالدوري السوداني الممتاز الإثنين وقال: "نحن كنا نريد الفوز على هلال  كادقلي، وحينما تلعب فقط لأجل الفوز فإن هذا النوع من المباريات لا تفكر في  الآداء على حساب النتيجة، وفي بعض المباريات يمكن أن تلعب مباراة جميلة  وتضيع عددا كبيرا من الفرص وفي النهاية لا تفوز، فالتفكير يكون قبل خوض أي  مباراة تسأل نفسك ماذا تريد منها، ومباراة هلال كادقلي لا تعتبر مقياسا  للآداء الجيد للمريخ ولا هو التشكيل الذي يبدأ المدرب فلكل مباراة ظروفها،  خاصة وأن جارزيتو مدرب كبير وقدير ويعرف ما العمل الذي يقوم به.
واختتم:  "نحن نعرف ماذا نريد من مباراة انجولا، حيث أننا خرجنا فائزين بالمباراة  الأولى بنتيجة 2-صفر، ونريد أن نحافظ على هذه النتيجة ونتطلع للتأهل  والفوز، ونرغب بأشياء أخرى اكبر، وفي النهاية لدي ثقة في جميع مكونات  المريخ من إدارة وجهاز فني ولاعبين، في أنهم يدركون حجم المريخ في القارة  الأفريقية وعراقته في كرة القدم وسنقاتل جميعا وبرغبة كبيرة في التأهل إلى  المرحلة التالية من البطولة، واللاعبون هم الأكبر رغبة على تكملة المشوار  الافريقي، فالمريخ بكل عراقته هذه تنقصه بطولة دوري الأبطال الافريقية  ويهمنا جدا أن نكمل المشوار لأجل الفوز بهذه البطولة".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
اللهم نسألك نصر المريخ وعودته من أنغولا متدثراً بثوب الأفراح وتمتطياً خيل النصر 



آمين ياااااااااااااااااارب العالمين  ، ،
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياااااااااشباب وبالتوفيق للزعيم انشاااءالله غدا  ، ،
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى ان يلعب غارزيتو بقشاش فى الدفاااع
الاعتماد على مصيدة التسلل خطر جدا 
مع الحكام الافارقة . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله أبو وائل
صعوبة مواجهة الانغولي وفخ المالي تراوري!!!!

سويعات وتتجدد المواجهة بين المريخ وكابوسكورب الانغولي في اياب الدور الاول من بطولة الاندية الافريقية!
الفريق الانغولي يدرك صعوبة المواجهة وبالتالي فانه لا يملك خيارا سوي الاعتماد علي خطة هجومية يعادل بها نتيجة ام دومان ومن ثم السعي لتحقيق التفوق مما يتطلب ضرورة اخذ الحيطة والحذر من جانب الجهاز الفني للمريخ ولاعبيه وادارة البعثة!
مجاراة كابوسكورب في فتح اللعب والتقدم هجوما ربما يعرض مرمي الحارس جمال سالم لصعوبات بالغة..والتراجع دفاعا يمنح الانغولي فرصة فرض حصار علي جبهة الاحمر!
مطلوب من غارزيتو وضع الاستراتيجية التي تكفل لفريقه خطف بطاقة الترشح للدور الثاني من البطولة وعلي اللاعبين تقدير المسؤلية واحترام الخصم وعدم الاستهانة به!
معادلة نتيجة ام درمان ليس بالامر الصعب مالم ينتبه لاعبو الاحمر وجهازهم الفني خاصة وان الفريق تعرض لذات الموقف بخسارته لمباراة ذهاب الدور التمهيدي امام عزام بثنائية جعلت معظم المتابعين يتوقعوت وداع الفريق للبطولة الا ان اصرار وعزيمة اللاعبين والاستراتيجية الفنية للجهاز الفني وقيادة الجماهير للتشجيع من المدرجات اسهمت جميعها في قلب الطاولة علي راس عزام التنراني ليتاهل الاحمر للدور الاول بعد ان فاز بثلاثية نظيفة!
مبارة الانغولي لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الاحوال ورغم ذلك نأمل في ترقي الاحمر للدور الثاني لثقتنا في قدرات لاعبيه!
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان !
مشهد اول واخير
حينما تم تسجيله بصفوف نادي الهلال تفاءل الكثيرون بنجاح المالي تراوري باعتباره صغير السن وصاحب موهبة نادرة!
قدم الفتي المالي نصف موسم متميز مع الازرق بعد ان اعاد الهيبة للمقدمة الهجومية!
بمرور الوقت تطبع المالي بطباع زملائه السودانيين وبدا يتعامل بشيئ من عدم الاهتمام حتي وصل مرحلة التوقف عن اداء التدريبات مالم يتسلم راتبه الشهري حتي وان لم يتجاوز التاخير اليوم الواحد!
تساهل ادارة الاحمر مع اللاعب اغراه لممارسة التمرد بشكل واضح دون خوف او وجل بعد ان ادرك ان اللائحة مجرد ديكور لا يمكن ان يطبق عليه بأي حال من الاحوال!
ظل تراوري لا يلتزم بموعد عودته في كل مرة يغادر فيها مطار الخرطوم والغريب في الامر ان الصحافة المريخية درجت علي اختلاق الاعذار له !
يتغيب تراوري عن التدريبات ويتعمد التوقف عن المشاركة حينما يقترب موعد المباريات الهامة!
اخيرا انتبه الكل لتمرد المالي ليتحول الاعلام من مسبح بحمده الي المطالبة بنصب المشانق له وكأنما السلوك الذي يمارسه اللاعب وليد اللحظة!
نجح تراوري في قيادة الاعلام للفخ الذي نصبه له بنجاح وذلك حتي يتم الاستغناء عنه فيمنح مستحقاته كامله بجانب الشرط الجزائي واعتقد انه اقترب من تحقيق تلك الرغبة!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(10) مواجهات ساخنة في افتتاح دور المجموعات بالتأهيلي

خاص: ( كورة سودانية) 
تنطلق عصر ومساء اليوم الجمعة مباريات المرحلة الثانية لمنافسة الدوري العام المؤهل للممتاز (دور المجموعات) بـ(10) جولات ساخنة علي النحو التالي: في المجموعة الاولي يلتقي مريخ نيالا ومريخ ام روابة والموردة الفاشر وسبدو الضعين وفي المجموعة الثانية يقام لقاء كساب سنار هلال كوستي وجزيرة الفيل وهلال الحصاحيصا وفي المجموعة الثالثة يقام لقاء الدفاع الدمازين والنيل شندي والشرطة القضارف والعرب حلفا وضمن المجموعة الرابعة يقام لقاء الاهلي عطبرة والجبل كريمة والدكة بربر وارتدي دنقلا وفي المجموعة الخامسة يقام لقاء النيل الحصاحيصا والجيل الدلنج والنيل المناقل والاتحاد مدني.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تشكرات لكل الشباب الرائعين ،،،
                        	*

----------

